# Bulletins- something to watchout for. this is what is happening to my car.



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Kilometers on your Cruze? Why isn't it covered? At least in the US, GM has an emissions testing warranty for the first year or so. A lit CEL will cause an automatic failure in my state, regardless if the CEL is related to emissions components or not.


----------



## filmflyer (Jun 26, 2011)

*Hi,

Do you have the procedure??

Recommendation: Replace the brake pushrod retainer and the brake pedal position sensor (BPP) using the following procedure.*


----------

